# ford 6610 duel power



## burkey-bailing (Aug 25, 2011)

i hav a ford 6610 series II and i was wondering how i would take out the duel power.


----------



## ajwgator (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you mean eliminate dual power all together from your 6610 or remove it to work on it?

If you mean eliminate I believe you will have to split the tractor and and remove the planitary gear unit that is in front of your transmission. I have seen kits you can purchase to enable you to do this.

If you mean to work on it, the only thing you can do is remove the control valve without spliting the tractor.

Hope this helps.


----------

